# see if this works



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Kenzie's new owner Jon sent me her Christmas picture today...(sorry didn't know how to turn it around) I need to take computer lessons...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay! Pretty girl looking all festive! How's her new home working out? I'm glad you and the new parents still communicate. That must help make it a little easier.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Awww Kenzie... I am so glad you were able to find the perfect home for her.  She's too cute!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay for Kenzie! I'm glad that she's in a wonderful new home!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Yay! Pretty girl looking all festive! How's her new home working out? I'm glad you and the new parents still communicate. That must help make it a little easier.


I keep close tabs on her! He loves her dearly, they go to the beach often and are now planning a trip down the 101 to CA.

It is getting easier on my Husband, but he does still miss her.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is so cute. How come you didn't keep her? I'm always behind on things. You and I can both take lessons I'm bad too, my husband is much better and has to help me allot. Thank goodness I have him.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Herzo said:


> She is so cute. How come you didn't keep her? I'm always behind on things. You and I can both take lessons I'm bad too, my husband is much better and has to help me allot. Thank goodness I have him.


We tried to make it work but the two females got into some nasty fights, it was more about humans though..If left alone they got along fine, once we were involved it was more about a protection issue.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! She looks very happy!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is wonderful...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ahhhh she's so cute!!! :becky: There is an even softer spot in my heart for Trico's 
I'm really glad that he's still in love with her! she deserves it!


----------

